# Verbindung nach Serverabsturz wieder aufbauen



## mdsnake (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bräucht mal Hilfe bei folgendem Problem:

Ich habe eine Controller-Klasse die Daten mit Hilfe einer XML-Datei als Eingabe erhält. Mit Hilfe dieser Daten soll eine sehr komplexe(zeitaufwendige) Berechnung (Parameterstudie) gestartet werden. Es soll natürlich möglich sein nacheinander mehrere Parameterstudien zur parallelen Berechnung zu initialisieren. Meine erste Idee war, im Controller einfach für jede Studie einen Thread zu erstellen und fertig. Das Problem dabei ist, dass die einzelnen Studien durchaus tagelang rechnen können. Aus diesem Grund ist es sicher ratsam die einzelnen Studien und den Controller zu entkoppeln und einzeln laufen zu lassen, um bei eventuellem Absturz einer Studie o des Controllers nicht immer gleich alles zu verlieren und alle Studien von vorne Starten zu müssen. Meine Idee war eine Client/Server Struktur zu bauen. Der Controller ist der Server und startet für jede Studie einen Client. Der Client meldet sich in regelmäßigen Abständen beim Server,dass er noch lebt. Wenn er das nicht mehr tut -> Neustart des Clients. Aber was mache ich wenn der Server abschmiert. Klar, es wird wieder neuer gestartet. Dann muss er aber irgendwie nach laufenden Clients schauen und diese veranlassen sich wieder mit der neuen Serverinstanz zu verbinden oder so... ???:L 

Geht das ?? Und wenn ja, wie ??

Danke im vorraus, mfg mdsnake


----------



## MPW (16. Feb 2006)

Naja, du musst ein Modell entwickeln die zwischen Ergebnisse effizient zwischenzuspeichern. Du musst ja irgendwoher wissen, was der Server gerade gemacht hat, und dann musst du an der Stelle wieder anfangen.

Mit ist die Thematik nicht klar, aber warum laesst du den Server nicht erstmal alleine das Ding zu ende rechnen(oder braucht der immer Usereingabe?) und sobald das fertig ist, machst du eine allgemeine Ausgabe. Dann kann einer von den Clients kommen und sich die Auswertung abholen.

Zum Zwischenspeichern, je nachdem wie du das aufgebaut hast, koennte man alle 10-30 Minuten den Serialiser drueberlaufen lassen und beim naechsten Programmstart, dieses wieder einlesen und die Threads neu starten...


----------



## mdsnake (16. Feb 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, du musst ein Modell entwickeln die zwischen Ergebnisse effizient zwischenzuspeichern. Du musst ja irgendwoher wissen, was der Server gerade gemacht hat, und dann musst du an der Stelle wieder anfangen.



Die Idee hatte ich auch. Das Problem ist, dass für die einzelnen Berechnungen Klassen benutzt werden die vom User mitgegeben werden und deren Struktur ich nicht kenne. Somit dürfte es schwierig werden, den Zustand der Berechnung in regelmäßigen Abständen zu speichern, da ich wenig über den Aufbau weiß.



			
				MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit ist die Thematik nicht klar, aber warum laesst du den Server nicht erstmal alleine das Ding zu ende rechnen(oder braucht der immer Usereingabe?) und sobald das fertig ist, machst du eine allgemeine Ausgabe. Dann kann einer von den Clients kommen und sich die Auswertung abholen.



Das war anders gemeint. 1. Idee(nix Client/Server): Der Controller startet für jede Studie einen Thread. In diesem findet die eigentliche Berechnung statt. Sind die Ergebnisse berechnet gibt der Controller sie z.b. aus. Problem war, wenn mehrere Studien(also mehrere Threads) laufen führt ein Fehler in einem Thread immer zu Absturz aller (incl. Controller). Das will ich vermeiden durch die Aufteilung in eine Client/Server Struktur (2.Idee). Sollte ein Client abschmieren, so startet der Controller(Server) ihn einfach von vorne (neu). Alle anderen Berechnungen bleiben davon aber unberührt(müssen nicht neu gestartet werden). Schmiert der Controller warum auch immer ab(Server) so wird er über einen autom. Systemjob neugestartet, wodurch sich aber das Problem des reconnect ergibt.

mdsnake


----------



## MPW (16. Feb 2006)

Hm, warum trennst du die Threads nicht sauber und machst ein generelles Exception handling um den gesammten Thread, wenn du einfach eine Exception catched, stuerzt maximal ein Thread ab.


----------



## mdsnake (17. Feb 2006)

Ok, könnte gehen. Aber bleibt immer noch dass Problem, dass wenn der komplette Controller abschmiert alle Threads verloren sind. Mit Serialize ab und zu speichern und im Falle eines Absturzes die Situation wieder herzustellen geht halt nur, wenn User für seine Berechnungen meine standard-Implementierung nutzt. Nutzt er seine eigene wirds problematisch mit serialize. Aber für den Fall das er meine nutzt, werd ich mit serialize ne "Backup-Variante" bauen. Für den Fall, dass er eigene Klasse nutzt muss dann halt die komplette Berechnung neu gestartet werden,pech...
Ich könnte ihn natürlich zwingen mit seiner Klasse Serializable zu implementieren, was aber trotzdem nicht davor schützt, dass er nicht serialisierbare Elemente verwendet und dann kein sinnvolles Backup möglich ist, oder?? Gibts ne möglichkeit, die zu 100% sicher stellt, dass ein serialize funktioniert (also keine nicht serilisierbaren Elemente verwendet werden) ??


----------



## MPW (17. Feb 2006)

Aehm, ich stehe gerade auf dem falschen Fuss, was laber ich da fuer einen Muell, ein Thread kann prinzipiell nicht abstuerzen, wenn in einem anderen ein Fehler auftritt, das muss andere Ursachen haben, greifen die vllt. auf gleiche Methoden zu, die dann in beiden Faellen zum Absturz fuehren?


----------



## mdsnake (17. Feb 2006)

Ich denke aber das ein "bösartiger" Thread durchaus die ganze JVM abschießen kann,oder??. Bsp: Problemimplementation kommt vom Nutzer -> der könnte so nen Müll gebaut haben, wird in Thread benutzt -> Absturtz. Deswegen ja auch meine Idee mit der Verteilung mit Client/Server. Aber egal, in der Threadvariante berechnet jeder Thread ein Problem und meldet sein Ergebniss bei Fertigstellung dem Controller, der es weiterverarbeitet(ausgibt). Die Threads sind also absolut unabhängig. Das Hauptproblem ist auch eher das der Controller nie abschmieren darf. Bsp: irgend ne blöde XML-Eingabe-Variante die ich nicht bedacht hab führt zum Absturtz des Controllers oder viel einfacher aus irgend einem Grund muss der Admin den Prozess beenden... aller Berechnungsfortschritt futsch....


----------



## MPW (17. Feb 2006)

theoretisch schon, aber da musst du schon ziemlich viel bloedsinn anstellen.....selbst wenn der hauptspeicher voll ist oder so, betrifft das nur deinen Thread, du darfst nur nicht system.exit(0); aufrufen, alles andere sollte kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## mdsnake (18. Feb 2006)

Nun gut, dann bleib ich bei der Threadvariante und verzichte erstmal auf Client/server. Werd den Controller so sicher wie möglich bauen und die erwähnte Backup-Geschichte so weit wie möglioch ausbauen. Sollte fürs erste reichen...
Vielen Dank

Gruße mdsnake


----------



## MPW (18. Feb 2006)

Kenne mich damit nicht aus, aber vllt. kannst du ein spezielles Sicherheitsnetz um die Threads bauen, dass die nicht System.exit aufrufen duerfen oder so....aber da muessen mal andere was zu sagen, da hab ich null Ahnung ovn


----------

